# صور لبعض الأجهزة الحديثة التي تستخدم كثيرا



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (14 أبريل 2011)

​ 1 -جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي MRI:
 جهاز طبي يقوم بعمل صور لاجزاء الجسم الداخلية وتتبع الاورام. وهي صور مقطعية او سطحية.
 وحديثا (عام 2004) أدخلت تقنية جديدة لتصوير الجسم كاملا كما في الصورة
 هذة التقنية اسمها Total Image Matrix..TIM ادخلت بواسطة شركة سيمنز العالمية.






تظهر الصورة التشخيصية لهاذا الجهاز كما يلي :









 2-جهاز الأشعة المقطعية CT-scanners :
 جهاز طبي يقوم بعمل صور مقطعية لجسم الانسان وتتبع الاورام.





تظهر الصورة التشخيصية لهاذا الجهاز كما يلي :






 3-جهاز الاشعة السينية X-RAY Machine :
 جهاز طبي لتصوير عظام جسم الانسان صور سطحية لتتبع الكسور وغيرها.





تظهر الصورة التشخيصية لهاذا الجهاز كما يلي :






 4-جهاز الطب النووي (كاميرا جاما Gamma Camera ):
 يتتبع الاورام السرطانية .يحقن المريض بمواد نويية فتشع كل خلايا العضو المحقون
 باشعاعات نووية تختلف من العضو السليم الى العضو المصاب.
 يقوم الجهاز بتتبعها ويحولها الى صور كي يتمكن الدكتور من تشخيصها.





 5-جهاز السونارUltrasound Machine:
 جهاز طبي يقوم بتصوير الاجزاء الداخلية للجسم وتصوير الجنين في رحم الأم.
 ويوجد منه نوعين تشخيصي وعلاجي .
 يعطي اما صور ثابته او صور حية




تظهر الصورة التشخيصية لهاذا الجهاز كما يلي :






 6-جهاز تخطيط القلب ECG :
 جهاز طبي بتتبع اشارة القلب وعرض هذه الاشارة والتي يستطيع الدكتور من خلالها
 تشخيص العديد من امراض القلب.
 تؤخذ الاشارة بواسطة الالكترودات والتي توضع في اماكن محدده من الجسم.




تظهر الصورة التشخيصية لهاذا الجهاز كما يلي :






7-جهاز تخطيط الدماغ EEG :
 يقوم بتخطيط الدماع واعطاء اشارات الدماغ المختلفة لتشخيصها من قبل الدكتور
 تؤخذ الاشارة بواسطة الكترود يغرز في دماغ المريض





تظهر الصورة التشخيصية لهاذا الجهاز كما يلي :






 8-جهاز الأسنان Dental Unit :
 جهاز طبي يستخدمه دكتور الاسنان لعلاج اسنان المريض.
 يحتوي على االادوات التي يحتاجها الدكتور مثل قبضات اليد السريعة والبطيئة
 وكذلك ادوات الشفط والمعالجة الضوئية....الخ.






 9-جهاز التخدير Anesthesia :
 يقوم بعمل التخدير الكامل للجسم قبل اجراء العمليات وذلك بواسطة استنشاق المريض
 لمواد التخدير التي ينظمها ويتحكم في كميتها وتركيزها هذا الجهاز
 تخرج مواد التخدير من الكمامات التي توضع على انف المريض.






 10- جهاز التنفس ventilator :
 يقوم بعمل التنفس الصناعي للمريض اثناء العمليات وكذا في وحدة العناية المركزة
 يقوم بادخال الاكسجين الى الرئتين واخراج ثاني اكسيد الكربون.





 11- جهاز الكلية الصناعية Hemodialysis Machine :
 يقوم بعمل الكلى تماما وهذا في حالات الفشل الكلوي حيث يقوم بتنقية الدم.
 يؤخذ الدم من الشريان ويدخل الجهاز حيث تتم عملية التنقية ويخرج من الجهاز طرف 
 يدخل الى دم المريض عبر الوريد.





 12- جهاز تصوير الشبكية Fundus Camera :
 يقوم بتصوير شبكية العين واضهار صور للشرايين الدقيقة والأاوعية.
 تضهر احيانا شرايين دقيقة في الشبكية تؤثر على النظر لذا فانه يتم 
 معالجتها بواسطة قتلها بالليزر بدقة شديدة.




تظهر الصورة التشخيصية لهاذا الجهاز كما يلي :





 13-حاضنة الأطفال Infant Incubator :
 جهاز طبي يقوم بتوفير بيئة ملائمة للاطفال المولدين قبل اوانهم.
 اي توفير درجة الحرارة وارطوبة المناسبة وكذلك السجين.





الموضوع شبه منقول
*وارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع 
وشكرااا
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..* 


:75::75::75::75:


​


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (14 أبريل 2011)

اللهم اشفي كل مريض وبعده عن هذه الأجهزة ......امين


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (14 أبريل 2011)

وين التعليقات


----------



## haedar alrobae (14 أبريل 2011)

عاشت ايدك والله كلش مفيدة شكرا


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (14 أبريل 2011)

تسلم يا حياتي


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammed.madani (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااا مهندسنا


----------



## abdullah.berlin (16 أبريل 2011)

الله يفتح عليك يااخي ويجزيك خير الجزاء
ماشاء الله سلمت يداك


----------



## المهندس ابو سليم (16 أبريل 2011)

تحياتي الك يا مهندس اجهزة طبية وشكرا علي المعلومات الرائعة مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ghost_adel (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا
شكرا شكرا


----------



## ليدي لين (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## تولين (19 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا و حياكم الله


----------

